# Meta AM V4 2016 Probe fahren



## BeBei (24. September 2015)

Tach zusammen,

kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit das Meta AM V4 Probe zu fahren. Möglichst im Raum Darmstadt/Frankfurt.


----------



## DocThrasher (24. September 2015)

Hi,

seit der Umstellung auf Online-Vertrieb wird das evtl. etwas schwierig / Im Osten gibt es glaube ich einen Shop, hilft Dir aber nicht.

Evtl. über den Bikemarkt versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mich auch gerne mal auf ein Meta V4 setzen, am besten in M und L.
Fährt jemand im *Raum Dortmund und Umgebung* mit einem V4 rum?

Muss kein 2016er sein, 2015 geht auch


----------



## PnineX (12. Oktober 2015)

Servus,
ich würde auch sehr gerne das Meta V4 probefahren in XL. Fährt zufällig jemand damit im Raum Stuttgart damit rum? Wäre echt cool wenn ich so eins mal probefahren könnte, spiele nähmlich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta zuzulegen


----------



## Chainzuck (14. Oktober 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch gerne mal auf ein Meta V4 setzen, am besten in M und L.
> Fährt jemand im *Raum Dortmund und Umgebung* mit einem V4 rum?
> 
> Muss kein 2016er sein, 2015 geht auch


Hey frag doch mal bei Trailfirebikes nach ob das bei denen möglich ist. Da hab ich mein Meta gekauft (Versand). Man kann aber auch wohl im Laden kaufen.
Der Laden ist in Gelsenkirchen:
http://www.trailfire-bikes.com/index.php?XTCsid=8923uucomn64t5rharqkc78ql1


----------



## xreastx (6. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es jemand im Köln/Bonner Raum in Größe M ???

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bibendum (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal mit dran:

Fährt jemand im Raum Wuppertal und Umgebung (auch Düsseldorf, Duisburg, Leverkusen etc.) oder Sprockhövel und Umgebung (Ruhrgebiet etc.) ein Meta V4 in L oder XL? Ich möchte mich gerne einmal draufsetzen.



Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hey frag doch mal bei Trailfirebikes nach ob das bei denen möglich ist. Da hab ich mein Meta gekauft (Versand). Man kann aber auch wohl im Laden kaufen.
> Der Laden ist in Gelsenkirchen:
> http://www.trailfire-bikes.com/index.php?XTCsid=8923uucomn64t5rharqkc78ql1



Weiß jemand näheres zu dem Shop? Die Strotzen ja nicht gerade mit Informationen (z.B. ob sie einen Laden haben, Öffnungszeiten etc.)


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (18. Dezember 2015)

Bibendum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hänge mich mal mit dran:
> 
> ...




Hab seit Dienstag ein Meta in "L".

Schwelm ;-)


----------



## 1b6l (20. Januar 2016)

BeBei schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit das Meta AM V4 Probe zu fahren. Möglichst im Raum Darmstadt/Frankfurt.


hallo! 
bist du fündig geworden?
Ich würde auch so n XL oder L mich genauer angucken, auch im Raum Frankfurt +- 1,5 stunde 
gruß, 

Envoyé de mon SGP712 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## velozepet (20. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

auch ich würd sau gern mal ein Meta AM V4 aus der Nähe sehen. Ist da draußen jemand, vorzugsweise irgendwo in Bayern, der ein S oder M fährt?

Gruß


----------



## Eggmann (24. Januar 2016)

Moin, fährt jemand in Münster oder in naher Umgebung ein Meta AM V4? Würde mich gern mal drauf setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gundula (27. März 2016)

Hi, besitzt jemand aus dem Raum Freiburg ein Meta V4 in S?


----------



## wollus (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo schliesse mich an ! Jemand im Saarland mit einem v4 unterwegs ? L oder XL ? Gerne auch mit einer Tour in Verbindung.


----------



## velozepet (11. Mai 2016)

Gundula schrieb:


> Hi, besitzt jemand aus dem Raum Freiburg ein Meta V4 in S?


Hi Gundula,

Kaufbeuren könnt ich anbieten. Is zwar ne Ecke weg...


----------



## Gundula (12. Mai 2016)

velozepet schrieb:


> Hi Gundula,
> 
> Kaufbeuren könnt ich anbieten. Is zwar ne Ecke weg...


Vielen Dank. Aber so schnell komme ich da nicht hin... :-S


----------



## 2ndframe (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn jemand ein META V4 in M im Kölner Raum zum Probesitzen zur verfügung stellen könnte, wäre das grossartig,


----------



## spicy-doc (24. Juni 2016)

im Elsass:
http://www.commencal-store.com/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1741635


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (3. August 2016)

Hat jemand eines in "M" im Raum Reutlingen/Stuttgart/Tübingen?


----------

